# Dream Boy



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone here fly the Dream Boy family of birds? One of my good friends in my club flies it and he loves them. I was wondering if anyone else has had any success with them. Also, there is a direct son of Dream Boy on ipigeon for $800 right now.


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

90% of my YB team that I will be flying on OB season this year have Dream Boy blood on them. I got my team from my mentor/friend and I like what I see on them. at two month of age I already have toss them on 45 fly miles and have come home with out any problem on head winds, tail winds,fog and rain.This will be my first year flying in a club and combine race and I'm Hoping everything will turn out good.


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> Anyone here fly the Dream Boy family of birds? One of my good friends in my club flies it and he loves them. I was wondering if anyone else has had any success with them. Also, there is a direct son of Dream Boy on ipigeon for $800 right now.


It's a steal !!!!!!!!!


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

I was given a direct dream boy duaghter from one of my club members....will breed this year..


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

The Oak Haven birds never got the press the Ganus birds do. Or at least in the past 10 years. I think there is some Quality birds that come from OHF. I am also curious to see how they are doing.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Since OHF has dissolved who has the most Dream Boy birds?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Since OHF has dissolved who has the most Dream Boy birds?


I know that Leon Rawdon has his fair share of them here in the DFW area.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Since OHF has dissolved who has the most Dream Boy birds?


Chic Brooks (Hapyco Lofts) in Fresno, CA, purchased "DREAM BOY".


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

the person that gave me the dream boy daughter purchased it direct from chic brooks..she is real nice handels well...


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> Anyone here fly the Dream Boy family of birds? One of my good friends in my club flies it and he loves them. I was wondering if anyone else has had any success with them. Also, there is a direct son of Dream Boy on ipigeon for $800 right now.




Is it bred for stock?
Yea I know.


----------

